# Suche Gardens of Time Spieler bei Facebook



## Earthfighter (18. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Ich spiele seit einger Zeit das Facebookspiel Gardens of Time. In dem Spiel geht es darum Wimpelbilderrätsel zu lösen und einen Garten aus neuen und alten Gebäuden zu bauen. Um meinen Garten ausbauen zu können benötige Ich noch einige Nachbarn. Also wenn ihr Gardens of Time spielt dann schickt mir bitte eine Freundschaftanfrage, mein Facebookprofil http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000637800786
Viele Grüße
Earth


----------

